# ISO recipes using carrots



## kimbaby (Feb 6, 2006)

I really don't have any recipes exept glazed carrots,any one have any recipes using the carrot? and or glaze used in "glazed carrots"?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 6, 2006)

One of my favorite carrot recipes is steamed carrots with dill weed and butter.  Simple but oh so tasty if you like dill.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 6, 2006)

*This recipe uses 2 cups of carrots*

My family really likes this loaf:

Carrot & Cashew Nut Roast


1 -- Medium onion, chopped
1-2 -- Cloves garlic, crushed
1 tbsp (15 mL) -- Olive oil or sunflower oil
2 cups (500 mL) -- Carrots, cooked and mashed
2 cups (500 mL) -- Cashew nuts, ground
1 cup (250 mL) -- Whole wheat bread crumbs
1 tbsp (15 mL) -- Light tahini (sesame paste)
1 ½ tsp (7 mL) -- Caraway seeds
1 tsp (5 mL) -- Yeast extract
½ -- Lemon, squeezed
1/3 cup (85 mL) -- Stock from carrots or water
To taste... -- Salt and fresh pepper
Fry the onion and garlic in the oil until soft. Mix together will all the other ingredients and place the mixture in a greased loaf pan. Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees F for one hour. Remove the foil and bake for a further 10 minutes. Leave to stand in the baking pan for at least 10 minutes before turning out.


----------



## Constance (Feb 6, 2006)

I put carrots in everything I can. I even like a few chopped carrots in my spaghetti sauce...a little grated carrot in my potato soup...sliced into soups, stews, bean dishes, and casseroles, cooked with any roasted meat, raw with dips, grated into salads, you name it.
You can also mix them (or not) with vegetables of your choice, and braise in a good chicken broth with a bit of garlic and a pat or two of butter (opt). Season to suit your taste. Salt & pepper does it for me. 
My mom used to make a Jello salad with grated carrots, crushed pineapple, and orange jello, using the juice form the pineapple as part of the cold liquid called for. I loved that stuff.
I don't have a recipe for it, nor have I ever tasted it, but there is a carrot/raisin salad out there.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 7, 2006)

Kim,
here is one my DH and two of the four kids enjoy.
Gingered carrots
7-8 med. carrots,cut on the bias into farily thick slices, say1/8-1/4 inch
1-Tab. sugar
1-tea. cornstarch
1/4-tea. salt
1/4-tea. ground ginger
1/4-c.orange juice
2-Tab. butter
chopped fresh flat leaf parsley to garnish.
Cook the cut carrots in slated water til just tender.Drain
Combine sugar, cornstarch, salt and ginger in small pan. Add orange juice and cook stirring constantly, til mix thickens and bubbles. Boil 1 min,stir in butter. Pour over hot carrots and toss...Plate, garnish and serve...I've made these ahead then reheated...Didn't hurt them a bit.
Serves 6
kadesma  I also have a recipe that uses mayo,onion, horseradish if you might want it..Just let me know.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 7, 2006)

This is a recipe from Delia Smith, it is incredibly easy to make and tastes really fresh and light. Great served cold/cool on a hot summers day.

Belarussian Carrot Salad
------------------------
450g carrots, peeled and grated
2 tsp coriander seeds, roasted and crushed lightly
2 tbsp neutral oil
1 small onion, sliced
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
cayenne pepper

Marinade:
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tsp salt

Place carrot in a bowl, pour over the marinade and mix so everything is well coated. Cover, set aside for at least 3 hours, or preferably, overnight. If the carrots are very fresh, they develop too much juice, which should be poured away.
Heat the oil a in a frying pan. Add the onion and fry until golden. Allow to cool a little, then drain the oil through a sieve on to the carrots and discard the onion. Now add the coriander seeds to the carrots, along with the garlic and a pinch of cayenne pepper. Give a good stir before serving.
Covered, this salad will keep for a couple of days in the fridge.

Serves 4-6 as a side dish.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 7, 2006)

Something simple, brown sugar and butter - cook til thick and bubbly, my mom's favorite.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 7, 2006)

Kadsema always good to get kids to eat their carrots,and I like the sound of gingered carrots...  and I would want your second recipe... 
I love to cook,so when I get the the recipes I always try 'em,so thanks for responding everyone!
I have a very long list to trty so far, LOL!


----------



## Constance (Feb 7, 2006)

I forgot about carrot cake! I'll bet someone here has a good recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 7, 2006)

Kim
here is the second recipe..

Zesty Carrots

8-med carrots
1-small onion, minced
1/2-c. mayo
1-2 Tab. horseradish ( you might want to be sparing with the horseradish, depending on how strong it it)
1/2-tea. salt
1/4-tea. freshly ground black pepper
1-slice bread
1-Tab soft butter

Preheat oven to 375
Slice carrots into thin rounds or julienne. Cook in 1 c lightly salted water about 5-6 min. or til just tender. Drain saving 1/4c. cooking liquid
Place carrots into a buttered 1-1/2 qt. casserole.

Combine reserved liquid, onion, mayo, horseradish salt and pepper. Spoon over top of carrots.

Spread bread with butter and sprinkle with a dash of paprika if you have it. Whirl in F/P or a blender..Sprinkle over top of casserol. Bake, uncovered 15 or so min.

enjoy,

kadesma


----------



## succ33d (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a good carrot recipe  

*Carrots ala Camille*

*Ingredients:*
2 1/2 pounds baby carrots
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 tablespoons butter

*Directions:*
1.Place the carrots in a large pot and over them with water.
2.Boil carrots until tender.
3.Drain well and return carrots to original pot.
4.Add maple syrup and butter to carrots.
5.Sitr until carrots are coated.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 8, 2006)

This casserole is really delicious and different!!

1 cup of bulgar(bulgur, bulghur..) wheat
2 med-large potatoes
300g/10,5oz carrots
100g/3,5oz smoked bacon, well cooked and crumbled
2 cloves of garlic
2 bayleaves
1 egg
100-150g mozzarella, sliced
bread crumbs
grated parmigiano
Provencal herb mix (or mixture of rosemary, thyme, majoram, oregano)
s&p
evoo
1. peel and cut potatoes and carrots in small cubes. Boil them with just enough water, garlic and bayleaves for about 5-6min. Drain, remove the bayleaves and mash them in a large bowl.

2. Toast the bulgar in a skillet dry, as soon as they take on a golden colour and you start to smell the toasted aroma (be careful not to burn them, which can happen quite quickly) pour 1 cup (or same volume of the bulgar) of water. Mix well. When the water is boiling and get well absorbed by bulgar (only takes a few minutes) cut the heat.

3. Blend in the bulgar, egg, bacon, salt & pepper into the mashed potatoes/carrot mixture.

4. Brush a baking pan with evoo, then sprinkle breadcrumbs on the surface. Then lay out 1/2 of the bulgar mixture evenly. Lay out the sliced mozzarella to cover the surface, then spread out the rest of the mixture over the mozzarella. Cover the top with a mixture of the breadcrumbs and parmigiano.

5. Bake in the oven at 200C°/400F° for 20minutes, or until golden brown.

Some idea for a little variation. This was delicious as is, but the next time we would like to try it with some chopped and sautèed scallion and/or mushrooms.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 8, 2006)

This thread is a treasure trove! 
My youngest daughter never wants to eat veggies, but will eat this:

Finely grated raw carrot mixed with a bit of orange juice. It's pretty, it's easy and it's healthy. You can add raisons to this - they plump up with the carrot/orange juice after a day in the fridge.

Along the same lines:
Coarsely grated carrot, finely chopped scallion and a bit of mayonnaise...

Coarsely grated carrot, coarsely grated (raw) beetroot & a bit of orange juice (sounds weird but it works).

Sandyj


----------

